# Merry Christmas



## scottylad2 (Dec 24, 2011)

To everyone who uses this fantastic forum, hope it's a very Merry Christmas for everyone and I look forward to many more days spent learning from some of the best Excelers on the planet


----------



## Leith Ross (Dec 25, 2011)

Halò  Deek,

Nollaig chridheil agus bliadhna mhath ùr! Cùm a’ Ghàidhlig beò.
(Merry Christmas and Happy New year!) (Keep Gaelic alive.)

Slàinte mhòr agus a h-uile beannachd duibh.
(The best of health and every blessing to you all)


----------

